# Real Scary Hitman Story(True Story)



## XXLANCEXX (Jul 25, 2010)

I met a real hitman and it haunts me ever since it happened. I was in a bar and this guy dressed in black was sitting there by himself. He looked like he could use some company. I asked if I could sit and he said sure. A few drinks down the road and he told me he was waiting for someone and that he would have to leave soon. He was very quiet and normal looking and I was telling about my crappy ex boyfriend and he just sat and listened. He never hit on me or flirted just sat and listened staring at his drink nodding his head once in awhile. He started telling me that he had lost his soul mate not to long ago and had never gotten over her. That she had left him for work in another state and that his life had become crap after that. He said after she left him he went back to his old work and has been miserable since. I asked him what he did and he paused and then told me that he killed people for a living. I laughed because I thought it was a joke but he looked at some guy that works in the bank here leave and he said "thank you for listening it's been a long time since I talked to anyone but I have an appointment with someone" He got up, paid for our drinks and walked out the door. The next day they found the guy he was following out the door dead. He was strangled to death in his apartment. Ever since that night I have been terrified and curious all at the same time. I always thought these people were like mythical creatures that they never really existed. I told the police what I knew and they said he had been seen by a few people and that he had been seen around crime scenes like this in many other states. If this is so why don't they report that in the newspaper or on the internet. I will never forget that man he was as normal as you and me except for his demeanor and this may sound crazy but he had no emotions at all. Thank you for letting me share this it has bothered me for a week now. Thanks 

Source
http://www.experienceproject.com/confessions.php?cid=34147










  SCARY...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 25, 2010)

Not scary, hello? why would i have to be afraid for myself


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 25, 2010)

0/10

Try harder


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jul 25, 2010)

cause when i think about it i could be on a hit list


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 25, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> cause when i think about it i could be on a hit list


you are not in my hit list. cool down


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 25, 2010)

um

cool story bro


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 25, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Cool. Though I find it ironic that a hitman didn't hit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay, you had a hidden message


----------



## Daizu (Jul 26, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Cool. Though I find it ironic that a hitman didn't hit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pfft. Lol.

Anyway, that's pretty scary. feelsbadbro.jpg


----------

